# Engine Part diagram for older Ariens 910002



## ianbword (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a older Ariens with a Tech engine on it. I cant make out the serial/model numbers on the engine. I really needed a breakdown of the springs and brackets going to the carb/motor/governor. It was taken apart a little while ago and I might have lost a few a spring and the bracket is extremely rusty and it doesnt move. I cant seem to find any good diagram or parts breakdown for this motor.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You might find a video on this list that matches your setup:
https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=tecumseh+linkage


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Assuming the snowblower still has the original engine, snowblower model 910002 
would have a Tecumseh 6hp engine, model H60-75343J

Some parts disgrams:
Tecumseh H60-75343J Exploded View Parts Lookup by Model

And this link, below, will download a large Tecumseh engine manual to your computer, in the form of a .pdf document:
http://tinyurl.com/lmae977

Scot


----------

